# 2006 Audi A4 - In Dash Install



## naiku

I figure since I am using Timur's ROM, it makes sense for me to start somewhat of a build log on here of the install I am working on in my vehicle. Ever since I bought the car I have been annoyed/disappointed with the factory stereo, for one thing it has a tape deck (why a car made in 2006 has a tape deck, is something that will forever confuse me). It also has no bluetooth, no GPS, no way to add an aux input except using a cassette type adaptor. All in all, its pretty limited. My options for replacing it were either an RNS-E ($800+) or an aftermarket unit (cost of aftermarket unit + approximately $200 in wiring to get it functional).










I have already replaced everything downstream of the head unit, starting with a JBL MS8, I then have a pair of Alpine amplifiers running all of my speakers. The sound is good, but just something about the original head unit always bugged me. On an Audi forum I am a member of, I recently saw someone had mentioned they were looking to install an iPad into their dash. That got the wheels turning, and before you know it. I was holding my wifes Kindle Fire up to the dash.










Since the fitment was good, I decided to go ahead with the project. Bought a 16GB Nexus 7, I went with the 16GB because I don't plan to store a whole lot on the tablet itself. I also started ordering a bunch of supplies that I would need:

Dash kit
12V DC-DC Regulator
Fuse Tap
OTG Cable
USB Hub
90 degree mini USB connector
Sabre USB-DAC

I thought about leaving the Nexus stock for a couple weeks, but after about a day rooted it and flashed with Timur's USB ROM. I removed my stock head unit from the car, plugged the JBL MS8 into the 3.5mm output, and nothing. I then realized that the MS8 currently gets a remote turn on signal from my OEM head unit. Currently I am trying to locate a switchable 12V somewhere, but likely will end up using the fuse tap.

Here is where things look so far:










The kit is not pushed all the way back in, this was really just for test fitment purposes. Since I don't yet have the fuse tap, I want to keep my OEM head unit in there for a couple more weeks. Mental note: If you think you are going to sneeze when using a Dremel, switch off the Dremel:










In order to get the Nexus to sit flush, I had to dremel off some material on the back of the dash kit. The scratch is only noticeable at certain angles, but I may well pick up another dash kit at some point. Once my 90 degree USB connector arrives I need to figure out which of the area's in red below I need to cut some away from. They are simply plastic, that I think help hold the stock head unit in place. So I should be able to cut a notch out for the USB cable to go through:










That's about the extent of my progress for now. As I am currently waiting on a few things to arrive in the mail. Ultimately I will have the Nexus semi permanent in the dash (I want to be able to remove it if parked in high crime areas), USB-OTG cable plugged in, then a USB hub, with the USB-DAC sending signal to the MS8, and an iPod flashed with Rockbox as external storage in the glovebox for music. I plan to use my cell phone and bluetooth tethering for streaming music / navigation. At some point I am also going to pick up a Connects2 harness and Joycon to retain my steering wheel controls, and am also keeping an eye on the useage of an easycap in order to add a back up cam.

OK, enough writing for now. Once I get some more progress made I will update the thread.


----------



## Jon102034050

Awesome work so far, makes me miss my old a4! I've subscribed to keep up with your progress


----------



## naiku

Jon102034050 said:


> Awesome work so far, makes me miss my old a4! I've subscribed to keep up with your progress


Thanks, I had hoped to get some more done this weekend. But, ordered a mini USB 90 degree adapter by mistake. Now trying to source a micro USB 90 degree adapter instead, but it looks like I can only find them in China (14-30 day shipping to the US). Oh well. Maybe I will get everything delivered in the same week!


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> Thanks, I had hoped to get some more done this weekend. But, ordered a mini USB 90 degree adapter by mistake. Now trying to source a micro USB 90 degree adapter instead, but it looks like I can only find them in China (14-30 day shipping to the US). Oh well. Maybe I will get everything delivered in the same week!


How many times did you bang your head against the wall for that one?!







Sucks...

It's funny how a seemingly easy project can turn to be so complicated. When I started mine, I knew it would a while, but not THIS long! It's challenging though... can't wait to see mine installed.

Keep up the good work and keep us posted!


----------



## naiku

Kookie_Monster said:


> It's funny how a seemingly easy project can turn to be so complicated. When I started mine, I knew it would a while, but not THIS long! It's challenging though... can't wait to see mine installed.


Yes, usually when I am working on something in the garage, I tell my wife on a Saturday morning "It should only take me about an hour" ... Sunday afternoon I end up being done.


----------



## naiku

USB OTG cable arrived yesterday, plugged into my laptop, then Nexus 7 and then plugged my iPod into the other end. Awesome!! 160GB of storage


----------



## naiku

Had an issue that the USB hub I ordered was not playing nicely with my iPod. So after thinking about it some, I ended up selling the iPod and picked up a 64GB USB flash drive. Dumped the iPod as I rarely use it (use my phone when on my bike) and figured it would be a pain having to switch it on each time I wanted to listen to music.

Flash drive arrived today, so I immediately plugged it into the hub... nothing?? WTF. Unplugged it, plugged directly into the OTG cable, again nothing? Then I plugged it into my laptop which recognized it, so I again tried plugged into the USB Hub --> OTG Cable --> Nexus and success! Copied about 30GB of music over, plugged in again and all my music is now showing up.

90 degree micro USB adapter should hopefully arrive tomorrow (was in NY yesterday, and I am in VA). Fingers crossed it gets here tomorrow and I can start wiring things up while waiting on the last piece of the puzzle (USB-DAC).


----------



## naiku

90 degree micro USB adapters arrived today, both work fine. My USB-DAC was also (sort of) delivered today. For some reason, despite me being home all day (I work from home on Mondays) they could not deliver it and left me a notice in my mailbox, and the earliest I can get there is Wednesday.

Edit: The post office called me and said I can collect it today, so of course I jumped in the car and drove down there. The USB-DAC is tiny, probably the size of a matchbox. I wanted to do some back to back comparisons, but realized my headphones are in the office.

The USB-HUB and Nexus showed the USB-DAC correctly, and my flash drive. What's odd though is that sometimes it acts as though it loses the connection to the hub (and so everything connected to it). I get the feeling I may have to pick up a powered USB hub, but will only know for sure once its wired into the car.


----------



## naiku

I posted this in Timur's ROM thread as a couple people in there were waiting on some feedback of how the USB-DAC sounds, but figure I would also copy it here:

My Sabre DAC arrived on Monday, while I have not yet hooked it up in the car, I have played with it some in the house. All I can say is.... WOW!!! Seriously, the little box blows me away. I plugged it into my laptop, then into my Onkyo amplifier driving a pair of Polk Monitor 70's in stereo mode. Turned the volume up almost full on my laptop (24 out of 25) and then set the amplifier to about 2/3 volume.

Started playing Lana Del Rey - Off to the Races, it sounds unbelievable. I then stopped the song, unplugged the DAC and plugged directly into my laptops 3.5mm output, same volume on laptop, amplifier and same song. It sounds sooooooooo flat, vocals are much flatter and not as focused, bass is nowhere near as good. If I was not working currently I would just go sit on the couch blasting music all afternoon.

I cannot wait to get this into my car now, I get the feeling paired with my JBL MS8 it is going to sound very impressive.

So, now apart from a couple pieces of wiring that I need (just to extend power wire) I have everything I need to get the Nexus installed. I may try to work on it a little this evening, at least trying to find a switchable 12v source in the trunk to turn my MS8 on. Currently the OEM head unit turns on the MS8, when I remove that, it does not turn on. So I may try to find a switchable 12v in the trunk for that this evening, and also see about cutting a slot for the USB cable to go through at the side of the Nexus.


----------



## kodiack99

Hey,just posted an answer to your tasker issue on XDA.Let me know if you need more help but the photos should set you in the right direction.
Here are a couple more pics of my install though,2010 Hyundai Genesis:






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## naiku

kodiack99 said:


> Hey,just posted an answer to your tasker issue on XDA.Let me know if you need more help but the photos should set you in the right direction.


Thanks, will check that out in a second. Started soldering wires together this evening, some of the USB ones are tough as they are so small. Hopefully all my connections are good. Sometime Sunday I hope to post a decent update.

Just read the xda post, those pictures were really helpful, installing the helper on secure settings did the trick, airplane mode right there.


----------



## Timur

Hi naiku, I added your build log to my thread http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37755-timurs - hoping this is OK.
Timur


----------



## naiku

Timur said:


> Hi naiku, I added your build log to my thread http://rootzwiki.com...ic/37755-timurs - hoping this is OK.
> Timur


100% OK with me, thanks.

Bit of an update from today...

Safety first when working on the car.









Pulled out the glovebox, knee bolster on the drivers side and trunk trim in order to run wiring. I had to run a new remote turn on wire to my MS8 as there is no switchable 12v in the trunk. Power and ground to the fuse box area, and I wanted to run a USB extension into the glovebox for my flash drive.


































For now I ended up removing the inline fuse that I was using behind the fuse box on the 12v going to the 12v regulator, I may add it again, but have it tapped into a fused circuit, so not sure I need to.

Here is how the trunk looks with everything put back together

























The door on the MS8 stays closed, but the one that covers the sub goes inwards, so I can't use it. I fabricated a grill to go in place of the door, but am struggling to find any matching carpet to cover it with.

I got 99% of things working today, my ground wire to the USB hub needs to be re-done. The wires are so thin that the splice was not working, for now I just have them twisted together. I did get music playing through the MS8, and my USB flash drive was mounting fine. The other issue I am running into is when I turn off the ignition, the hub loses power instantly, causing the Nexus to give me a warning about improper removal of USB storage. I am trying to find out if there is a way to use Tasker to unmount the storage. But, I don't think I can get it to work, as the second the ignition goes off, the hub loses power. I may just have to manually unmount each time (which sucks).

The other thing is that I need to trim some more plastic to the right of the tablet, due to the 90 degree micro USB adapter, and charger cable, the dash trim does not seem to fit in properly. I am planning to finish these pieces up tomorrow, and then see how it does with my commute to work on Tuesday.


----------



## Paul gyver

You can keep your hub powered with a 12v timer. When ignition power goes off it will keep power for set time. Google it they are not that expensive.


----------



## naiku

Paul gyver said:


> You can keep your hub powered with a 12v timer. When ignition power goes off it will keep power for set time. Google it they are not that expensive.


Thanks, I may take a look into those.

Another update from today, got 99% of things back together, but kept running into an issue that the sound kept cutting out. Turns out that because there is such tight space to the right of the tablet where the USB gets plugged in, when I push the dash trim into place, it pushes the cable to a slight angle which, while the power remains to the tablet, it must be moving the USB plug off the data pins as I lose the hub.

Tried dremelling a couple different spots, and re-routing the cable, but at the moment I am not sure how to get around it. It might be that I just need a bit of luck pushing it in, and then once it's set in the car, leave it. But, I want to be able to remove the tablet now and again (parked in bad areas etc) and don't want to then spend 20 minutes trying to get the USB back in smoothly and retain sound.

I also need to find some kind of block to put behind the tablet to push it forward some. At the moment there is about a 10mm gap at the top, the dash trim is at an almost vertical angle. While the piece the Nexus rests against is angled inwards at the top. While its useable like that, it looks like crap, and when I push the screen in certain area's it moves around slightly. Hopefully I can find something (maybe foam) to put behind it at the top just to lean it forward some until it sits flush with the trim.


----------



## naiku

Last update for the weekend, mostly working.










I glued a couple small pieces of foam at the top to push the Nexus outwards, I may add something to the bottom as well to make it sit a little more flush. Somewhat afraid to remove it at the moment though, due to the USB issue with the cable being knocked slightly causing it to lose connection. I do want to think of a solution though, as like I said, I want to be able to remove it from the car.

Took a quick test drive into town and back (about 30 miles of driving) audio / power did not cut out at all. Battery went from 78% when I left, and was back up to 83% when I got home. Spent half the time streaming music from the flash drive, the other half streaming over Slacker using Bluetooth tethered to my cell phone.

Next steps are to save up for a CAN-BUS interface, and then pick up a Joycon. Having had to change the volume via the screen, I want to use steering wheel controls. It's difficult to accurately adjust the volume, so I want the steering wheel option back. I also need to try and think of what to do with the USB. If I can find a charger cable with a shorter plug section, that may work as I can remove the 90 degree bend. But, most I have looked (I have 3 different kinds laying around the house) all have a similar length to them. I also need to re-calibrate my MS8, the center image is slightly off to the left with the Nexus. I am also likely going to refine my Tasker profiles at some point.

The one issue I did have after going for a drive, was that the Nexus froze when I got home. I am 99.9% sure it was my fault though. When I was running wires, I had the battery disconnected, which caused my key-fob remote to be out of sync with the car. To sync it back up, you put it in the ignition, turn the ignition on, push the lock button, then turn the ignition off again. I did this in fairly quick sequence, which I think caused Tasker to lock up as it was still powering everything on, when I removed power again. I had to pop the dash trim off, and reboot using the power button. Working fine now though (still need to sync the key).

Thanks Timur for the awesome ROM. I am looking forward to getting steering wheel controls, and then (maybe) a back up camera.


----------



## naiku

Ordered a "down" cable from here USB Cables that should hopefully solve my USB issue.


----------



## rekd0514

so how/where are you guys getting these perfectly made bezels for the Nexus 7? Is the bezel what is holding the Nexus in place? What is holding the bezel on?


----------



## naiku

rekd0514 said:


> so how/where are you guys getting these perfectly made bezels for the Nexus 7? Is the bezel what is holding the Nexus in place? What is holding the bezel on?


For me I just ordered a bezel that is made for a typical Double DIN head unit. Then I trimmed anything off the back to allow the Nexus to sit flush against it. What car do you have? most of them have something similar available? especially if you have room for a double DIN head unit.

Had some issues this morning... went to drive to work, turned on the ignition, and WTF, Nexus did not power on. It worked Sunday when I last used the car, and Tasker was working correctly in switching off the screen / wifi etc. I had read on another forum about the Nexus not liking the cold, so I need to look into that some more. After about 20 minutes of driving, I pulled over, popped off the dash kit and got the Nexus to boot. Battery had gone from 83% Sunday to 45%. The problem I then had was (see above, USB cable issue) I could not get everything back together with the USB cable in the right place. So no music for my 90 minute commute. That sucked.


----------



## naiku

Spent my lunchbreak trying to get things sorted, but alas, the stupid USB cable getting pushed to angle caused me to give up (run out of time). I got music playing, but as soon as I went to put the dash back together, it cut out. I also think some of my soldering is causing me an issue, I am terrible at it, and with the USB hub wires being _sooooooo _thin I think the join on one is poor. So combine a poor solder with the USB angle issue, and you get my current position. I am sure with me unplugging things multiple times is not helping either.

I need a day off from work to spend time on this, looks like it will be a quiet commute home, and my new cable is not estimated to be delivered until Thursday. I am 99% sure the new cable will solve my biggest issue, and that is being able to easily get the tablet back into position without losing connection. The soldering issue I may see ifI can find someone better at it than I, and have them redo it for me.

Almost 8 hours of driving with no music is really going to stink.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> Almost 8 hours of driving with no music is really going to stink.


I bet someone's regretting selling the ipod so soon. lol


----------



## naiku

Kookie_Monster said:


> I bet someone's regretting selling the ipod so soon. lol


LOL, nope. I do regret not ordering a better cable sooner though! Typical that it is scheduled to arrive on Thursday, I work from home tomorrow so could have swapped it out in the evening.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> LOL, nope. I do regret not ordering a better cable sooner though! Typical that it is scheduled to arrive on Thursday, I work from home tomorrow so could have swapped it out in the evening.


Sucks...

I'm working on a new UI version. Maybe it will give you a few ideas!


----------



## rekd0514

naiku said:


> For me I just ordered a bezel that is made for a typical Double DIN head unit. Then I trimmed anything off the back to allow the Nexus to sit flush against it. What car do you have? most of them have something similar available? especially if you have room for a double DIN head unit.


I have a 2002 Toyota Celica. I have a double din opening, but the stereo is in that currently. I could move that elsewhere though if needed.

I'm still not sure how you have the Nexus secured down in there. It seems like it would just move around unless it was bolted/screwed down somehow. I could see a simple way of holding it in would be to make a box around it (all but the front) then a bezel to hold the front in place.

Wow, just found this. I think something like this would work perfectly for my setup.

http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2459432


----------



## naiku

My original stereo has been removed completely, does yours have an aux input that you plan to use with the nexus? I will try to get a picture later, but in my car there is an existing lip that the nexus leans against, and the bezel when snapped in, holds it securely in place.

I do like the box that the Impreza owner has, but for me it would be kind of pointless.


----------



## rekd0514

Ahh that makes more sense and is what I guessed. It must just be leaning against something then in those pictures where the bezel isn't on, or it is taped on the back.

I will have to pull my stereo out to see what fitment is like. I will probably have to transplant my stereo into the upper compartment like this example.









The box in the impreza idea would likely work better for me because the Nexus wouldn't have anything to lean against with the stereo removed. I live the idea of using that snap in case to make it removable if needed as well.

I will need to keep my stereo since I am running a 3-way active setup with my component speakers. I planned upgrading my stereo to one with a USB input and using the Timur's USB Audio kernel to get the best sound digital sound from it.


----------



## naiku

rekd0514 said:


> Ahh that makes more sense and is what I guessed. It must just be leaning against something then in those pictures where the bezel isn't on, or it is taped on the back.


Here you go, the red line kind of shows where there is a lip for mine to sit against.










It's only a really small lip, but is enough to stop the Nexus from falling into the dash. I am sure once you get your stereo removed, you will likely see you have a similar lip. Most stereo's the face has a small lip on them. Also, don't forget the Nexus is wider than a typical double DIN head unit.

I drilled a larger hole today for my new USB cable (the hole is a mess as I had to use my Dremel, and there is 0 room to work there, especially as the tan piece to the right is a visible piece of the dash that I don't want to tear up):









What's annoying is that while USPS say my new cable has been delivered, it's not in my mailbox









Next thing I need to do is figure out a better way to make the Nexus sit flush against the bezel. I could tape it, but would prefer not to do that. In the first picture above, the blue box is around a piece that I glued some foam to, but it came off (I only used a small amount of glue). I may go this route again, the only other option is to try to fabricate some kind of hook system to the back of the bezel, but I am there is not much room on the back:










The advantage to making some kind of hook system though, is that it will likely hold the tablet nicely against the bezel, and make it a little easier for removal/installaiton. You can see in the bottom right of the bezel where I had to cut a section out, this kept pushing on the power / volume rocker when I was installing it in the car causing it to either end up muted, or power off.

I wish that cable were in my mailbox!! I might try to get things working in its current configuration at least for my drive to work tomorrow. Chances are I will get annoyed with it cutting out though, and give in.

Edit: So, just went down to the garage to take a look at things. Seems like I need a new OTG cable, I was looking at the male end of mine that would plug into the Nexus, and noticed it at a slight angle, if I touch it, I see it spark. Not sure if that's a result of it being a cheap Chinese cable, or the plug being pushed at an angle by the dash. Either way it means I am now having to find another OTG Y-cable, which I will be lucky to get before Monday. I may try to look inside at the pins, just to make sure there is not something that has fallen in there causing a short. But, at the same time am not sure I want to risk my equipment on it.

Thankfully I can use my phone to listen to music on the way to work and back.


----------



## naiku

Just got done taking a closer look at my OTG cable... yep, its trash. If I look at the piece that plugs into the Nexus, the pins are out of alignment. Here is a nice drawing to show what I mean:










The top is what the pins in my OTG cable look like, the bottom is what they should look like. Nice and evenly spaced, not with them all shifted one over and the 5 pin squashed at the side. I am pretty sure now it's due to the stress that was being put on the cable from it being angled into the dash, the new cable that should have arrived today will take care of this.

What it does mean though is no progress until I get a new OTG cable. In the meantime I am thinking of pulling all the wiring out and re-doing it, I have one of these USB hubs:









While it does the job, I feel like it's unneccessary clutter due to each female port having its own wire. I already have a new hub on the way like this one:









When that gets here I am going to splice it into the power slightly differently (read more securely) and see if I can mount it to the side of the dash behind where the Nexus will sit. Since I have a big open hole in my dash I am thinking of also doing a bit of cable management, no real reason other than I don't like to have the rats nest behind there. If I am lucky, I should have everything I need again by next Monday. Fingers crossed (in case it was hard to tell, I am VERY impatient when it comes to waiting on things to be delivered).


----------



## naiku

Yanked out the USB hub today, rewired the female USB to the DC regulator, and soldered 2 wires in place for my new USB hub. I had hoped it would arrive today, but tracking has not updated since the 19th (it should only take 3 days to get here from where it shipped). Fingers crossed that arrives tomorrow, i can then solder the power wires for that, my new OTG cable should arrive by Monday, and then I an back in business.

I also tried to create a hook to hold the nexus flush against the trim. It works on my bench, but we will see how it does in the car. I should have some more pictures Monday.


----------



## naiku

Got my new USB hub wired up today, what's odd though is that while driving the green led on the hub stays lit, but the orange led sometimes goes out on the USB DAC. I need to see if that is normal for the DAC though. Apart from that everything is working well, and my new OTG cable should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## naiku

New OTG cable arrived today, just did a quick test with it and everything is working perfectly. I did not leave the Nexus in the dash tonight as it's currently snowing and cold (yay Spring?). Tomorrow will be a bit of a test as I drive to work and back with it, if all works correctly then it's onto the next step of getting what I need in order to get my steering wheel controls back.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> New OTG cable arrived today, just did a quick test with it and everything is working perfectly. I did not leave the Nexus in the dash tonight as it's currently snowing and cold (yay Spring?). Tomorrow will be a bit of a test as I drive to work and back with it, if all works correctly then it's onto the next step of getting what I need in order to get my steering wheel controls back.


Great news! 

I'm trying to get my new WD 500Gb to work on the N7, but somehow I get the feeling it's not getting enough juice, as most of the times it doesn't remount after a sudden power loss. Ordered a dual power cable to see if that solves the problem. Oh well... patience is a virtue.


----------



## naiku

Kookie_Monster said:


> I'm trying to get my new WD 500Gb to work on the N7, but somehow I get the feeling it's not getting enough juice, as most of the times it doesn't remount after a sudden power loss. Ordered a dual power cable to see if that solves the problem. Oh well... patience is a virtue.


Good luck, I kind of toyed with the idea of adding a HDD, but I don't know that I really need that much storage. At least unless I figure out a way to send video to a remote screen (I saw your post about sending to another tablet, but I am thinking headrest mounted screens) and need the extra space for movies. I will keep an eye on your thread though to see if you get it working.

An update to my project... drove to work this morning, annoyingly about 2 minutes after pulling out of the driveway, the screen went off. Turns out I had been messing with Tasker while it was out of the car and screwed up my profiles (the tablet also did not turn off the display when I turned the engine off). So, at a gas station I popped the trim off and fixed Tasker, took care of that problem.

Next issue I ran into was that after turning the ignition off, when I then started the engine, the tablet did not recognize my USB hub. Another quick stop, reboot the tablet and it picked it back up. I should find out later if that was an issue with Tasker, or something else. I also discovered I need to rethink my way of holding the tablet flush to the trim piece, the hook I put on did not work (I suspected it would not hold). I think the best way is to glue something to the top of the opening in the dash, but I don't want anything too permanent as I need to return it to stock at some point in the future.

The other, and most annoying, headache I ran into was, polarized sunglasses. With them on I had to be looking directly at the screen, or it appears as if its off. I need to research if another screen protector will work better (I have a matt one on there, cuts out glare entirely). In a way its a nice safety feature, I can't see the screen while looking ahead, so its not a distraction. But, without steering wheel controls it's almost impossible to change the volume easily. Since I have a spare screen protector, I am tempted to remove this one, see if it makes a difference, and then make a decision on what do do, whether that be a different type of screen protector, or see if I can somehow angle the Nexus towards me (not likely to happen, as there is no room).

Once I iron out these couple of kinks, then I will 100% be adding steering wheel controls.


----------



## naiku

Driving home from work yesterday, I just had to deal with the polarized sunglasses issue. I need new sunglasses anyway, so will just get some non-polarized ones as that seems to be about the only option. I am still having the problem though that when I turn on the ignition again, the USB hub is not recognized until I reboot the Nexus.

One thing I can say though, is that the Nexus combined with the Sabre DAC absolutely blows my OEM head unit out of the water for sound quality. I am sure it is more the DAC than anything else, especially as the Audi Symphony units put out a flat signal. I could sit in the car listening to music all day long.


----------



## naiku

Still sort of having issues with the USB hub not being picked up after power comes back on, what's odd is that it does not do it all the time. Yesterday I started the car 3 separate times, and each time the hub was picked up. Today, I start to leave for work, and it needed a reboot to be recognized.

I decided this morning that I need to rethink how to hold the Nexus flush to the trim, currently I am using this hook I glued to the back:


















However, it does not hold the Nexus flush and so there is a big gap along the side.










Not only does it look annoying, it also makes it harder to touch some of the notifications that pop up. First thing I plan to do is make sure the piece the Nexus sits against is 100% flat. Then, I am thinking of either attaching some kind of elastic strap, or a velcro strap to the back of the bezel. I like this idea because when I either take the Nexus out, or put it in the car, once I pop off the bezel I have to kind of catch it from falling out the bottom. If I put a strap of some kind on there, that is tight enough to hold it flush, it will also prevent it from falling when I take that trim piece off.


----------



## rekd0514

It seems like if you travel enough you could just leave the Nexus on in standby since they last quite awhile that way. You could then just let it charge once you get in the car again.

Post some more pictures on your solution to get it flush with the bezel once you get that done. I'm interested to see what you come up with. I have kind of held off on my N7 intall since the N7 v2 is soon to release and I am going to wait until it is a little warmer out to start working on the car.


----------



## naiku

rekd0514 said:


> Post some more pictures on your solution to get it flush with the bezel once you get that done. I'm interested to see what you come up with.


Will do, I am still trying to figure it out. I am sure once its done I will buy a new bezel since this one is getting kind of dinged up. At the weekend I cut the elastic out of some boxer shorts and glued that to the back. It seems to be working well, but one side is not quite as flush as I want, and the other side is not quite perfect either. The one thing I did notice is that the bezel has a very slight curve to it, so I am trying to decide whether to sand the lip down to try to eliminate the curve, live with a slight gap, or attempt to fiberglass my own bezel entirely.

The elastic does hold the Nexus snugly though. I had to pop the bezel off yesterday to do something behind the tablet, and it gripped it fine.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> At the weekend I cut the elastic out of some boxer shorts and glued that to the back.


Nice approach!!























I'm having the same problem: figuring out how to secure the tablet to the bezel.

This whole project has turn out to be much more difficult than I thought...


----------



## naiku

Kookie_Monster said:


> Nice approach!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having the same problem: figuring out how to secure the tablet to the bezel.
> 
> This whole project has turn out to be much more difficult than I thought...


LOL ... I did not want to go hunt down elastic at a fabric store, especially if it might not work. This was free 

I agree on the difficulty though, getting the basics working has been easy enough, its the fine tuning that is being a bit of a pain for me.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> LOL ... I did not want to go hunt down elastic at a fabric store, especially if it might not work. This was free
> 
> I agree on the difficulty though, getting the basics working has been easy enough, its the fine tuning that is being a bit of a pain for me.


Yep... it really is the fine tuning. Truth is I probably complicated the whole thing by wanting to throw the HDD in the mix but I really wasn't willing to pay the same for a 64Gb Flash Drive as I did for the 500Gb HDD. Really makes no sense to me.

I'm hoping I will receive all the remaining pieces of the puzzle until next month but I really want to make all the installation (cables and stuff) prior to that.


----------



## naiku

Kookie_Monster said:


> Yep... it really is the fine tuning. Truth is I probably complicated the whole thing by wanting to throw the HDD in the mix but I really wasn't willing to pay the same for a 64Gb Flash Drive as I did for the 500Gb HDD. Really makes no sense to me.
> 
> I'm hoping I will receive all the remaining pieces of the puzzle until next month but I really want to make all the installation (cables and stuff) prior to that.


I agree on the 64Gb vs 500Gb HDD, for me I got the flash drive for $30, so went that route. Currently I have about 25Gb used, but if I ever fill it up I may go the HDD route.

This morning when I got to work I pulled the bezel off, and the elastic is holding up well. It grips the tablet really nicely, I have a gap on the right side, but noticed that is because a piece of plastic I used to hold the elastic in place must have moved, so the tablet is pressing against that. I may try to sand that piece down. Then it's trying to decide whether to try and elimate the curved piece that will always leave a gap otherwise, or ignore it.

I pulled it out of the car as I am trying to figure out why the SiriusXM app crashes continually, for some reason it works when out of the car. But, in the car, it crashes. It's really odd as nothing changes.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> I pulled it out of the car as I am trying to figure out why the SiriusXM app crashes continually, for some reason it works when out of the car. But, in the car, it crashes. It's really odd as nothing changes.


Try and replicate the crash and then check the log to see if you can find anything that explains it.


----------



## naiku

Well, the log means nothing to me. It is also crashing when out of the car, I thought it maybe if I had airplane mode on, bluetooth on, or a combination of these confusing it. But after rebooting, making sure airplane and bluetooth were both off, it still crashed. Here is the log, which means not much to me, and looks like it does not say much either:

04-04 11:44:18.410 E/AndroidRuntime(2357): FATAL EXCEPTION: QPControllers-Thread
04-04 11:44:18.410 E/AndroidRuntime(2357): java.lang.NullPointerException
04-04 11:44:18.410 E/AndroidRuntime(2357): at com.quickplay.vstb.service.m.h.a(PhoneUtil.java:38)
04-04 11:44:18.410 E/AndroidRuntime(2357): at com.quickplay.vstb.exposed.model.h.<init>(LibraryInitializationParameters.java:218)
04-04 11:44:18.410 E/AndroidRuntime(2357): at com.qp.sxm.aod.internal.w.<init>(SxmAODVstbServiceWrapper.java:18)
04-04 11:44:18.410 E/AndroidRuntime(2357): at com.qp.sxm.aod.internal.l.a(SxmAODServiceManagerImpl.java:77)
04-04 11:44:18.410 E/AndroidRuntime(2357): at com.sirius.bk.run(SXMApplication.java:169)
04-04 11:44:18.410 E/AndroidRuntime(2357): at android.os.Handler.handleCallback(Handler.java:725)
04-04 11:44:18.410 E/AndroidRuntime(2357): at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:92)
04-04 11:44:18.410 E/AndroidRuntime(2357): at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:137)
04-04 11:44:18.410 E/AndroidRuntime(2357): at android.os.HandlerThread.run(HandlerThread.java:60)
04-04 11:44:18.410 W/ActivityManager(452): Force finishing activity com.sirius/.AppStartActivity
04-04 11:44:18.450 I/dalvikvm(452): Jit: resizing JitTable from 8192 to 16384
04-04 11:44:18.560 D/dalvikvm(452): GC_CONCURRENT freed 2086K, 27% free 10717K/14528K, paused 4ms+18ms, total 129ms
04-04 11:44:18.670 I/ActivityManager(452): START u0 {flg=0x10000 cmp=com.sirius/.SplashActivity} from pid 2357
04-04 11:44:18.680 D/dalvikvm(653): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1991K, 75% free 2671K/10660K, paused 3ms+4ms, total 54ms
04-04 11:44:18.680 W/ActivityManager(452): Duplicate finish request for ActivityRecord{41ab0c18 u0 com.sirius/.AppStartActivity}
04-04 11:44:18.980 D/libEGL (2357): loaded /system/lib/egl/libEGL_tegra.so
04-04 11:44:19.000 D/libEGL (2357): loaded /system/lib/egl/libGLESv1_CM_tegra.so
04-04 11:44:19.010 D/libEGL (2357): loaded /system/lib/egl/libGLESv2_tegra.so
04-04 11:44:19.030 D/OpenGLRenderer(2357): Enabling debug mode 0
04-04 11:44:19.110 I/ActivityManager(452): Displayed com.sirius/.SplashActivity: +424ms (total +828ms)
04-04 11:44:19.170 D/dalvikvm(2357): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2547K, 46% free 5808K/10660K, paused 3ms+3ms, total 37ms
04-04 11:44:22.540 I/Process (2357): Sending signal. PID: 2357 SIG: 9
04-04 11:44:22.550 I/WindowState(452): WIN DEATH: Window{4191b578 u0 com.sirius/com.sirius.SplashActivity}
04-04 11:44:22.550 I/ActivityManager(452): Process com.sirius (pid 2357) has died.
04-04 11:44:22.550 W/ActivityManager(452): Force removing ActivityRecord{41429838 u0 com.sirius/.SplashActivity}: app died, no saved state


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> *04-04 11:44:22.550 I/WindowState(452): WIN DEATH: Window{4191b578 u0 com.sirius/com.sirius.SplashActivity}*
> 04-04 11:44:22.550 I/ActivityManager(452): Process com.sirius (pid 2357) has died.
> 04-04 11:44:22.550 W/ActivityManager(452): Force removing ActivityRecord{41429838 u0 com.sirius/.SplashActivity}: app died, no saved state


I'm not an expert at all, but this gives me the idea of something related to screen resolution.

After reading this thread it makes even more sense and shows that you're not the only one having that problem.

Edit: what DPI are you currently running the N7 on?

Edit2: ok... I just realized that thread is 6 months old and the problem seems to be solved now. But if you did change the DPI... I say it's worth to try reverting it.


----------



## naiku

Kookie_Monster said:


> I'm not an expert at all, but this gives me the idea of something related to screen resolution.
> 
> After reading this thread it makes even more sense and shows that you're not the only one having that problem.
> 
> Edit: what DPI are you currently running the N7 on?
> 
> Edit2: ok... I just realized that thread is 6 months old and the problem seems to be solved now. But if you did change the DPI... I say it's worth to try reverting it.


Thanks, I did find a similar thread to that one, but it looked like it got solved with an update to the app.

I think I have it figured out, it seems that it is something to do with what connections are turned on when you initially open the app. If I reboot, have wifi on and then open the Sirius app, it loads fine. If I exit the app, turn off wifi, and then go back in, it works fine. If I reboot, turn off wifi, then open the app, it crashes instantly. Seems somewhat dumb that I have to initially connect to a wifi network first, but the majority of the time that should not be an issue (can connect to wifi at home, and at the office before I leave). Still, a bit annoying.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> Thanks, I did find a similar thread to that one, but it looked like it got solved with an update to the app.
> 
> I think I have it figured out, it seems that it is something to do with what connections are turned on when you initially open the app. If I reboot, have wifi on and then open the Sirius app, it loads fine. If I exit the app, turn off wifi, and then go back in, it works fine. If I reboot, turn off wifi, then open the app, it crashes instantly. Seems somewhat dumb that I have to initially connect to a wifi network first, but the majority of the time that should not be an issue (can connect to wifi at home, and at the office before I leave). Still, a bit annoying.


That's odd...


----------



## naiku

Yep, and it makes no difference how you are connected to the internet. It has to be via wifi. I tried tethering to my phone via bluetooth, it crashes. Tether via wifi, opens fine. Exit, disconnect wifi, re-open, and its working fine. Really strange.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> Yep, and it makes no difference how you are connected to the internet. It has to be via wifi. I tried tethering to my phone via bluetooth, it crashes. Tether via wifi, opens fine. Exit, disconnect wifi, re-open, and its working fine. Really strange.


Have a look at the apps permissions:

_*NETWORK COMMUNICATION*
FULL NETWORK ACCESS
Allows the app to create network sockets and use custom network protocols. The browser and other applications provide means to send data to the internet, so this permission is not required to send data to the internet.

*NETWORK COMMUNICATION*
VIEW NETWORK CONNECTIONS
Allows the app to view information about network connections such as which networks exist and are connected.
VIEW WI-FI CONNECTIONS
Allows the app to view information about Wi-Fi networking, such as whether Wi-Fi is enabled and name of connected Wi-Fi devices._

As far as I can tell, the application really needs to have access to network connections. What I don't understand is why it doesn't show some kind of error message instead of simply crashing. I would try the app myself, but it says it's not available in my country.

Your best bet is probably to write something on their forum and hope someone will help you out.

Edit: user *dorkin* had the same problem reported here at Rootzwiki back in October. Maybe he has found the answer...


----------



## naiku

It's definitely an odd issue, it literally crashes immediately. Yet, if I connect to wifi first, then disconnect, when I open it it just tells me I am entering offline mode and works fine. I found dorkin's post, but no resolution, might PM him. Thanks for finding that.

Back to my project, ordered steering wheel controls this morning, Joycon EXR and the CAN-BUS interface.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> Back to my project, ordered steering wheel controls this morning, Joycon EXR and the CAN-BUS interface.


Ohhhhh... very nice addition. I'm considering it too... but for the second part of the project, when everything is working great, along with the rearview cam connected to the easycap. Until then it really makes no sense.


----------



## naiku

Kookie_Monster said:


> Ohhhhh... very nice addition. I'm considering it too... but for the second part of the project, when everything is working great, along with the rearview cam connected to the easycap. Until then it really makes no sense.


Trust me on this, get the steering wheel controls as soon as you can. I have an app that puts a volume slider at the top of the screen, but being able to change volume easily while driving is incredibly difficult. The only piece left for me is the rear view cam, keeping an eye on that piece as it develops before I order an easycap /camera.

Here is my awesome fix for getting rid of the gap:


























Yes, that is elastic from some underwear. LOL. I did not want to buy some elastic if it did not work, so figured what the heck, use some elastic from some boxer shorts. Works perfectly, holds the Nexus up against the bezel, and is strong enough that I can hold onto the plastic with the Nexus in there, and it won't fall out.

The gap that is left though is due to a slight curvature in the bezel:









Currently I am not sure what to do about that piece, if I try to sand it flat then I essentially am going to have to sand the top and bottom lip away almost completely. I have a new trim piece coming that should match the interior a little better, not sure if that is curved or not yet though, if it is as well, I may just deal with that piece. When it's in the car it's not too bad, and I don't know that I want to eliminate the bottom/top lip to have that piece flat.

Also, since I don't think I posted this picture yet, here is the downward facing micro USB cable from usbfirewire.com:


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> Trust me on this, get the steering wheel controls as soon as you can. I have an app that puts a volume slider at the top of the screen, but being able to change volume easily while driving is incredibly difficult. The only piece left for me is the rear view cam, keeping an eye on that piece as it develops before I order an easycap /camera.


I'm still working with my stock radio (and I have no intention of getting rid of it) so volume control is really not an issue. In my case Joycon would only allow me to change tracks and connect the rear camera. That's basically it. I can't think of any other use to it, as I wouldn't be able to control both the stock radio and the N7 at the same time.

That boxer shorts elastic invention is awesome btw!!


----------



## naiku

Kookie_Monster said:


> That boxer shorts elastic invention is awesome btw!!


Thanks man, it grips the Nexus really well, and keeps it comfortable


----------



## Hydro

Rear camera for easy cap work with joy con?


----------



## naiku

Hydro said:


> Rear camera for easy cap work with joy con?


As far as I know it does, I have not tried though (do not have an easy cap or a camera currently).

Some new parts arrived today, first new trim piece, this matches the dash perfectly. I just hope I can get it to work as it seems deeper than my current one.









Also my Joycon arrived, with pre-shrunk heat shrink... LOL. We have had unseasonably warm temperature here the last 2 days (90F) so I think the heat shrink did what it was supposed to do.

















Finally the CAN-BUS adapter arrived as well.









I am hoping to get the Joycon installed this evening


----------



## b16

First, for sustainable mounting, I would consider learning plastic weld.

Then I would get a satin screen protector for the face of the tablet.

Then I would look around for little "L" shaped plastic pieces.

Last but not least, I would line the inside of the dash/din faceplate with felt, similar to microsuede to also prevent to hard on hard tension on the screen.

Loctite plastic weld at lowes does the trick for my needs, it's like epoxy but harder.

I hoped these points helped out, I would love to see a tutorial on this. This kills the need for a double din unit, especially if you can get audio 100% functional.

Great job.


----------



## naiku

Thanks for the ideas b16, I do have a satin/matt screen protector on the tablet already. I agree entirely on this killing the need for a double DIN unit, the only issue I currently have with audio is that 1 out of every 10 or so times, the USB hub will not get recognized. It does it really infrequently and randomly though, so I keep forgetting to check the log and figure out what could be the issue.

I will check out the plastic weld, as that could be really helpful in getting a better mounting.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku... you're a freakin' genious. That whole "Nexus as a BT receiver" idea is wicked mate. I did some search on it also and I think it might be a little hard to achieve though. AFAICT one would have to recode the BT drivers, which is probably a pain. Still... awesome idea!!


----------



## naiku

Kookie_Monster said:


> naiku... you're a freakin' genious. That whole "Nexus as a BT receiver" idea is wicked mate. I did some search on it also and I think it might be a little hard to achieve though. AFAICT one would have to recode the BT drivers, which is probably a pain. Still... awesome idea!!


Yep, I wish it were easy. I had my phone connected to my MS8 the other day as the Nexus was out of the car, and when I got a call it came through the speakers, which then got me thinking if it was possible with the Nexus. It would be awesome to be able to use it as a speakerphone, I have no idea where to begin with getting it working though. I would bet that 99% of us with in car installs would use it though if available.

Looked at my new trim piece some while sitting here at home. I think I need to remove everything inside the red lines here:









This may mean I lose the 2 main pieces that hold this to the dash, but the circles at the top left/right line up with existing bolts in the dash, so it will be bolted down. The blue rectangles are what the actual bezel clips into, if I remove the area inside the red line then I can get the Nexus to sit flush in that piece. The trim then snaps on over the top. I also think I would have to cut the majority of these clips off:


















But, if it works, the Nexus is going to be held really snugly in place. I need to think about it some more before I cut anything though.


----------



## naiku

Woohoo steering wheel controls work... sort of. I think I need to do some tweaking, as the track forward / backward buttons don't seem to work all the time. But, I have play/pause, volume up/down and mute all working from the steering wheel. I also need to check as I think that 2 of the buttons on my steering wheel need to be enabled via VAG-COM before I can use them (mode and voice control). I am hoping to map the voice control button to a voice command app, so that I can say something like "Open Maps" and have it load Google maps. No idea what I would use the mode button for yet, maybe a reboot button or something along those lines.


----------



## naiku

Ugh having real weird issues today, seemingly out of nowhere. My flash drive and Joycon are only being seen by the Nexus 50% of the time, USB hub and DAC always show under slave devices, but music is being played through the internal speaker. Sometimes the flash drive shows up in the slave devices list, but the Nexus will not read its contents. I flashed to the latest beta ROM, but still get the same issues, so it's looking like a hardware issue.

I am really hoping that I simply knocked a cable loose when putting in the CAN-BUS / Joycon harnesses, the CAN-BUS harness especially is really large. Hopefully I can find some time tomorrow to lay everything out, check connections etc and then figure out a neat way of putting it back in. I may try to relocate the USB hub to the glovebox which will free up a good bit of room behind the Nexus.

Slightly annoyed as up until yesterday everything was working perfectly.


----------



## rekd0514

Isn't that what this does?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.apdroid.tabtalk&hl=en


----------



## naiku

rekd0514 said:


> Isn't that what this does?
> 
> https://play.google....d.tabtalk&hl=en


No, that app simply lets you use your Nexus to send / receive text messages. What would be (in my opinion) far more valuable, would be an app that can let you use the Nexus as a Bluetooth speakerphone - call comes in, push button on phone to accept call, sound is routed through Nexus.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> No, that app simply lets you use your Nexus to send / receive text messages. What would be (in my opinion) far more valuable, would be an app that can let you use the Nexus as a Bluetooth speakerphone - call comes in, push button on phone to accept call, sound is routed through Nexus.


I sent a mail to the TabletTalk dev to see if he could implement that. I'm still waiting for the answer...

Edit: You're missing something. TabletTalk also allows you to answer/reject calls.


----------



## naiku

Kookie_Monster said:


> I sent a mail to the TabletTalk dev to see if he could implement that. I'm still waiting for the answer...
> 
> Edit: You're missing something. TabletTalk also allows you to answer/reject calls.


Will be awesome if they reply that it can be done, almost every other piece of phone functionality exists, answer/reject calls, send receive texts, but the one piece that you would think easiest to set up, bluetooth speakerphone, is not out there.


----------



## naiku

Not so much of an update, as a what I am planning to do this weekend, relocate the majority of this:



To here:



While it's out of sight, the rats nest behind the Nexus kind of bothers me. It makes it difficult to check connections, add something to the USB hub etc. I have a shelf in the top of my glovebox, and never use my glovebox anyway, so plan to move the majority of stuff there. I should be able to move the majority of things there fairly easily and mount them to a plastic board. Then I will only have a few small power / ground wires routed behind the Nexus itself.

First things first though, as anyone who is familiar with the VAG 2.0T engine, I have to change my cam follower.


----------



## naiku

Quick update for today, I got most of what I wanted moved to the glovebox and mounted on a piece of plastic board:



The wires then go through a hole in the back of the glovebox, you can see them here as the 2 wire covers holding everything together:


And, this is what it looks like when looking into the glovebox:


It's not quite as tidy looking as I had hoped, but there is less clutter behind where the Nexus sits, and it's also a little easier to plug things into the USB hub now. I am thinking of picking up an extension to my DAC cable, so I can also move the DAC to the glovebox.

Still having some weird issues today, while playing music it cuts out for a second, then comes back on. The log's show something (if I am reading right) about changing frequency, so that could be it. My Joycon also decided to quit working, the only thing that changed is I spliced the power for the USB hub into the new harness. I can't think of how that would effect the steering wheel controls, as the piece I cut went only to a plug that would go into the back of an aftermarket head unit. But, that's the only thing that changed. So, I am somewhat confused there.

Later today I may go try again with the Joycon, at the very least to get volume controls working again from the steering wheel.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Seems like you've been real busy this weekend.









I was away for the weekend and couldn't do much, but I'm getting a few days off by the end of the month, I think I might be able to install everything by then.

Regarding the BT receiver, here's Aaron Packer's reply (Tablet Talk dev, pretty accessible guy BTW) to my question:

_"A Bluetooth hack would definitely be nice, but I still do not know whether or not it is possible..."_

Only think left to do is cross fingers and wait for it!


----------



## naiku

Yep, it probably took me most of Sunday to get everything moved around. I figured out the random pauses with music, it had something to do with the flash drive contents still being read. When I checked the log with music playing off the flash drive, it would pause, then the log would update with entries about reading music/checking album art etc. before the music resumed again.

Now I am just left with the steering wheel control issue. I keep trying to think of a way to test the equipment I have, but don't really have anything to test with. The other thing I am considering, is that now I have easy access to both constant and switched 12v behind the Nexus, I am thinking of connecting the Nexus to the switched 12v for charging, and putting the USB hub on the constant power. With the ignition off, I can't imagine the flash drive, DAC or Joycon pull much power at all from the car battery, the only problem would be if any of those devices still being powered would prevent the Nexus from entering deep sleep. I might test it some once I get the Joycon working, but that is now priority 1 for me.

Fingers crossed on the Bluetooth hack.


----------



## Kuchar09

naiku said:


> Yep, it probably took me most of Sunday to get everything moved around. I figured out the random pauses with music, it had something to do with the flash drive contents still being read. When I checked the log with music playing off the flash drive, it would pause, then the log would update with entries about reading music/checking album art etc. before the music resumed again.
> 
> Now I am just left with the steering wheel control issue. I keep trying to think of a way to test the equipment I have, but don't really have anything to test with. The other thing I am considering, is that now I have easy access to both constant and switched 12v behind the Nexus, I am thinking of connecting the Nexus to the switched 12v for charging, and putting the USB hub on the constant power. With the ignition off, I can't imagine the flash drive, DAC or Joycon pull much power at all from the car battery, the only problem would be if any of those devices still being powered would prevent the Nexus from entering deep sleep. I might test it some once I get the Joycon working, but that is now priority 1 for me.
> 
> Fingers crossed on the Bluetooth hack.


As you know one of my hubs have constant power for my DAC but the other is connected into the ignition. I didn't think the Nexus could see the devices if it didn't have power its self but I guess I never really thought about it. I can say with just my DAC being constant I don't have any issues with entering deep sleep.

Hope you figure out your joycon issue!!


----------



## naiku

Kuchar09 said:


> Hope you figure out your joycon issue!!


Thanks, I actually messaged you about a different Joycon issue (when it was working) over at XDA. Just saw you had responded over there, I think I will likely just have to compromise on what I get the Joycon to do. It would be nice to use all the buttons, but as long as I can get basic functions working from the steering wheel then I am happy.

Just wish i knew what was up with it currently.


----------



## Kuchar09

naiku said:


> Just wish i knew what was up with it currently.


I'm actually having a slight joy on issue but I think it has to with me editing the keylayout generic file. Not sure if you also edited that file or not.
It started last week out of no where my track buttons n volume buttons wouldn't work but my app buttons did. So I looked in external keyboard help for the option to test my buttons and all buttons were registering as a key being pressed but they still didn't do anything. I then added airplane mode to my tasked setup and volume and tracks mysteriously started working again but stopped working later that day. This was on one of Timur's old ROMs where the static wallpaper didn't work.
So I did a clean install and had my app buttons setup and went to edit the Generic file since I have volume n track set as key 71-76 but then everything stopped working and now my Bluetooth keyboard won't delete or space so I think I screwed something up in there somehow.
So my plan is to reprogram the joy on the use the volume and track keys in the joy on program instead of trying to reprograming the keys in the file system. I'll probably do this in a few days after my exam, but I'll let you know if this fixes my issue.

Just thought I'd share my issue in case you are reprogramming the generic file like I was.

You could also use the external keyboard helper app to test for key presses to see if your key presses are working like mine were but the system is screwed up.


----------



## naiku

So after much frustration with my steering wheel controls, it turned out to be something simple. The aftermarket harness I bought came with very little instruction, its meant to be plug and play for an aftermarket unit. This evening I read on an Audi forum someone who had a pink wire marked remote, so I had planned to connect my Joycon data to this wire.

Turns out I don't have that pink wire. So, in looking for the pink wire I then read the little slip of paper that came with the harness. It states on there to plug in the steering wheel controller harness BEFORE plugging the aftermarket harness into the vehicle harness. I did that, opened Joycon explorer, and nothing... WTF? Then I realize I was looking at input A, but had input B wired. Swapped that around and success.


----------



## naiku

So, I think a good number of my problems are stemming from a crappy power connection to my USB hub. My flash drive kept not working, I tried with just the flash drive plugged in and nothing (even though the activity light comes on), tested the drive on a laptop and it works fine. Tried just my USB DAC and Joycon plugged in, and everything works fine.

Annoyingly I tried to fix it this evening, and made it worse. Now nothing works. Crap. Oh well, a quiet ride to work tomorrow and then I can work on it Friday evening.


----------



## naiku

About ready to give up on this, new USB hub arrived this morning. It appears that it comes with a retractable cable, and instead of having 4 solid core wires running through it, has 4 stranded wires (I am assuming due to having a retractable cable). Anyways, it's now in the trash due to my fat fingers and attempting to splice/solder wires that are so thin I felt like if I coughed they would fall apart.

3rd USB hub I have ruined, I realize they are fairly cheap, but for some reason I just cannot seem to get one powered. What's frustrating is I feel like it is something simple, but for some reason I keep continually screwing it up.

Bad day I guess.

I am debating if this will work... http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=103&cp_id=10307&cs_id=1030701&p_id=226&seq=1&format=1#largeimage

But, I don't want to order yet another USB hub if it won't work. I am wondering if I can either solder directly from my DC converter to the PC pins on the back, or add a second female USB plug to the DC converter, and just plug the black included wire into that.


----------



## Paul gyver

Not sure if this will help but try this hub. It's pricey but I think this is what you are looking for. I'm assuming you are just needing a powered hub for your car.

http://www.cdw.com/shop/products/StarTech.com-Mountable-Rugged-Industrial-7-Port-USB-Hub/2050547.aspx?cm_sp=Product-_-Session-_-Pilot&ProgramIdentifier=3&RecommendedForEDC=1627135&RecoType=RP

I know it's overkill but in the environment you will be using it for it may be worthwhile. We use it everyday at work and very little issues.


----------



## naiku

Thanks, I looked at a couple of similar priced hubs earlier, most of them in the $70+ range. You are right though, I just need a powered hub for the car. I ordered the monoprice hub listed above, pretty sure I can use the included black cable for power, and the silver cable then goes to the OTG cable. If for whatever reason it does not work out, I may well invest in one like you have linked for the peace of mind.

Based on that, I soldered an additional female USB port onto my DC converter earlier this evening, tested it gets power by plugging the Nexus charger into it. Once the new hub arrives, hopefully its plug n play. While I had the dash apart (again) I moved my MS8 remote turn on wire to the new aftermarket wiring harness I have, I now continue to get power to the Nexus, MS8 and amplifiers when I turn the engine/ignition off. Power remains on until I remove the key.


----------



## Paul gyver

Here is a better priced one from same manufacturer. Notice that it does have a direct power and ground for input. Good luck and hope you make progress!!!

http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-Mountable-Rugged-Industrial-ST4200USBM/dp/B001H7AFO6/ref=pd_cp_hi_0


----------



## slaxer07

I had origanly wired 2 hubs one switched power and one constant. But today I was trying to simply thing and accidently wired everything into the switched hub, to my surprise the N7 picked up everything after resuming from sleep. I left it hooked upo in this manner and will let you know if anything changes.

I am running Tibur's USB rom 0417 w/ a thumbdrive, DAC, and USB tuner plugged into a single hub.


----------



## naiku

New USB hub arrived today, plugged it in, and everything worked.

I get an odd issue that I think is related to the power coming from the car, if I have the ignition on then everything is working. When I turn the ignition off, but leave the key in, the power remains on to the Nexus, but it seems that the power to the hub must drop (I am guessing here) as things like the Joycon will suddenly stop working. As long as when I start the engine tomorrow morning, the Joycon, DAC and flash drive come on, then I am happy.


----------



## naiku

With everything now nice and stable, I am trying to figure out how to mount the new bezel. I had thought of using some screws in the dash, but then realized my genius idea would work but for one thing... I would not be able to use the screws with the Nexus in place. I think I could cut the hook pieces off my existing bezel, and glue those to the new one, but I would hate to cut up my existing one, and then end up with none.

So, I am debating trying what this guy did. http://www.mp3car.com/worklogs/152658-nexus-7-android-in-a-2001-audi-s4-2.html

Strong magnets just hold the bezel in place, I may go rummage through my old parts bin and see if I have a hard drive laying around somewhere. I am guessing that I don't, but will at least look.

Still 50/50 on whether to pick up a reverse camera or not, I would like to, but I don't know if the Easycap is fully working yet.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Any updates on your install mate (other than it works!! lol)?


----------



## naiku

Kookie_Monster said:


> Any updates on your install mate (other than it works!! lol)?


Nothing yet, I noticed my log yesterday that something keeps waking my Nexus up from sleep, but not yet looked into it all that much. My main thought process at the moment is how to attach the new bezel, and whether to try and get an Easycap / reverse camera working.

But, as you said, I am just happy that everything is working nicely at the moment. It's cool getting in, turning the car on and having a ton of music readily available, navigation, streaming etc.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> Nothing yet, I noticed my log yesterday that something keeps waking my Nexus up from sleep, but not yet looked into it all that much. My main thought process at the moment is how to attach the new bezel, and whether to try and get an Easycap / reverse camera working.
> 
> But, as you said, I am just happy that everything is working nicely at the moment.* It's cool getting in, turning the car on and having a ton of music readily available, navigation, streaming etc.*


I hear you!! 

As for the wakeups... check post #2329 on Timur's topic.


----------



## naiku

Not really much of an update, I started working on the different bezel at the weekend:










At the moment it's held in with heavy duty velcro, while it looks nicer, I don't think the velcro is a solid enough mount to hold the Nexus in place while going over bumps. I may keep velcro along the bottom, but try to figure out some way of securing it a little better at the top. I also want to do something similar to my existing set up with elastic to hold the Nexus against the bezel, firstly to keep it looking flush, and second so when I take the bezel off, the Nexus does not just fall out.

I need to sand the back a little smoother, as there are a couple high spots on the plastic that sits against the screen. But, overall it looks a little nicer. Fiberglassing my own bezel may be the next step, but I am not sure if I want to try that out just yet. If anyone has any suggestions on how to mount the bezel securely, while still allowing it to be removed easily if I want to take the Nexus out, I am all ears.

Software wise, no issues. The lastest ROM allows me to just shut the engine off while playing MP3's from my flash drive, get back in, push play and it carries on from the same spot. I have found that if I use my Nexus in the house for a while, and then put it back in the car, it seems as though I need to allow it to switch off into deep sleep before it recognizes the USB devices again. For example I had it out all weekend using it for music in the house, put it in the car last night, and while everything showed up in the log, no sound came out. As soon as I turned the ignition off and on again, everything was working well.


----------



## leolulz

I don't know what kind of velcro you use but i can only tip of the type i'm using

http://www.amazon.co...ds=3m dual lock

It's literraly sitting so hard so if i want to remove the tablet now i most likely will rip apart the whole car









EDIT: Just readed your post again... but ye anyways there you got it


----------



## naiku

I think that is the velcro I am using, but white/clear instead of black. It is some strong stuff, but I can only get a contact piece of about 1/3 of an inch along the bottom. Maybe if I can figure out a way to glue some blocks of plastic or something to the back of the bezel, I can use it at the top/sides as well, which then all I would need is the elastic to hold the Nexus against the bezel itself (and that's more just for installation/removal of the tablet).


----------



## leolulz

naiku said:


> I think that is the velcro I am using, but white/clear instead of black. It is some strong stuff, but I can only get a contact piece of about 1/3 of an inch along the bottom. Maybe if I can figure out a way to glue some blocks of plastic or something to the back of the bezel, I can use it at the top/sides as well, which then all I would need is the elastic to hold the Nexus against the bezel itself (and that's more just for installation/removal of the tablet).


Ow that sucks









This is how i mounted it, it's really sitting there now...







The only thing that can remove it is an explosion. I even had problems getting it there because the velcro was so strong...


----------



## Kookie_Monster

That's some heavy duty velcro leo!!! lol My first thought was to use that too (my N7 still has it on the back since it's not yet mounted) but then I found a more secure way to fix it. 

@naiku: you might have missed my "Mod Shop" thread. Have a look: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/40701-mod-kookies-mod-shop/


----------



## naiku

leolulz said:


> @naiku: you might have missed my "Mod Shop" thread. Have a look: http://rootzwiki.com...okies-mod-shop/


Been keeping an eye on that thread  I am waiting for the track buttons to be on the bar along with the volume. I don't really need the clock centered as I have one that sits below my speedometer, track buttons will be awesome for when I have my wife riding in the car and she wants to change the song.


----------



## naiku

DCDC-USB on the way.... also working on something with RedZman that we both are very excited about! Will post details when I have everything in place.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> DCDC-USB on the way.... also working on something with RedZman that we both are very excited about! Will post details when I have everything in place.












Me likes...


----------



## naiku

My DCDC-USB arrived today, the idea I had with Redzman is currently not working, so for now I just cut off the female USB ports from my Chinese power converter, and soldered them onto the outputs of the DCDC-USB. One set of outputs goes direct to the USB hub, the other goes to the charging side of the Nexus. My battery is currently 61%, and with a 90 minute drive tomorrow I am curious to see what it ends up at. For now I am just running the DCDC-USB in "dumb" mode, I am not sure if I will gain anything from switching to automotive, but will look into it at some point.

My bezel is slowly coming along, I have it attached securely, but there is a gap between it and the Nexus. I could use my boxer shorts elastic method again, but am debating doing something different. There are 2 bolts at the side of the Nexus, I am thinking of using some of this:










Coupled with those bolts to make a piece to hold the Nexus up against the bezel. I am also going to pick up a couple of these type of brackets, that I can bolt into the dash, and then use the heavy duty velcro to hold the bezel in place.










I have something similar with plastic that I am currently using, but it's too tall. Hopefully I can use a vice to bend the metal to exactly the height that I need it, and can also make it run the width of the Nexus to give more of an area for the velcro to stick onto.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Hey naiku...

It's funny you should mention those metal brackets cause that's exactly what I've used to mount mine. eheh

I'm hoping to complete my install next month. Will still give the chinese PSU a try before going with the DCDC-USB.


----------



## naiku

Kookie_Monster said:


> It's funny you should mention those metal brackets cause that's exactly what I've used to mount mine. eheh


I think I had seen someone else use them as well, and they seem sturdy enough that they should work well. Hoping that I can find one that I can use existing bolts in my dash to hold them in place.

Power issues again for me this week, could be heat related, but I am not certain. Yesterday on the way to work I lost 10% of my battery, today I lost 2%. This with a DCDC-USB and only using the Sirius XM app in offline mode (no network connections at all). I am trying to find an app that monitors power status, I am using Battery Widget, which seems to be working OK. The odd thing is that on the way home yesterday, it was showing as "Charging" until about an hour into my drive, then it changed over to "Discharging". This morning it was still reading as "Discharging" despite the built in battery settings showing charging. I also wonder if the battery drain is not linear, yesterday I started at 40% and lost the 10%, today I started at 66% and lost 2% on the exact same drive, same apps running, very similar ambient temperature etc.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> Power issues again for me this week, could be heat related, but I am not certain. Yesterday on the way to work I lost 10% of my battery, today I lost 2%. This with a DCDC-USB and only using the Sirius XM app in offline mode (no network connections at all). I am trying to find an app that monitors power status, I am using Battery Widget, which seems to be working OK. The odd thing is that on the way home yesterday, it was showing as "Charging" until about an hour into my drive, then it changed over to "Discharging". This morning it was still reading as "Discharging" despite the built in battery settings showing charging. I also wonder if the battery drain is not linear, yesterday I started at 40% and lost the 10%, today I started at 66% and lost 2% on the exact same drive, same apps running, very similar ambient temperature etc.


I wonder if there's anything wrong with your setup.

Try installing Battery Stats Plus. It's pretty complete. That's what I've been using.


----------



## naiku

Kookie_Monster said:


> I wonder if there's anything wrong with your setup.
> 
> Try installing Battery Stats Plus. It's pretty complete. That's what I've been using.


I half wonder the same thing about my set up, the only thing I can think of though is if the solder connection between the female USB port, and the output wire of the DCDC-USB is not good. It's a shame I can't easily get to it (well, I can, just need an 8mm wrench) or I would would swap the USB hub and Nexus power at lunch to see if it makes any difference. If I still get the same charging/discharging behaviour on the other USB port, then I would lean towards my solder connections being good (unless they are both bad, which is also a possibility!!).

I will check that app out. Thanks for the link.


----------



## naiku

WTF... changed the DCDC-USB over to automotive mode, plug everything back in, and my hub is not getting power. Tested it on the laptop and it's working fine, so must be something odd in the car wiring.

Edit: Easy enough fix. The USB cable from the hub to the OTG had popped out. Annoyingly I had to remove my entire glovebox to discover this, but at least it was something simple. Put a bit of tape on it for added security as it felt kind of loose.

I still feel that something is odd with the power though, on Wednesday all of a sudden I charged 5% in 15 minutes. Since then, with almost exactly the same conditions I have been slowly losing charge. Using battery monitor widget, I show as always being connected to A/C power, yet 90% of the time the status is showing as discharging. I have my DCDC-USB on automotive mode now, pulling both switched and constant 12v power from the OEM stereo wiring harness. I am somewhat at a loss really. Especially with the random jump in charging in Wednesday, drove to work and lost 5% throughout the day (drive to and from work). Stopped for 10 minutes, then drove home and battery charged fully. All day Thursday the battery remained at 100%, on the way home I tried a few more battery intensive apps which dropped the battery down to about 95%, and since then it's just slowly gone down to the 82% when I got home today.


----------



## nexus-fan

i have the DCDC usb and i hate it, i dont know how to configure 5V output and aux output with delay.

anyway, you can try to put fan that takeout the air.
http://[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/20130529181846.jpg/]


----------



## naiku

nexus-fan said:


> i have the DCDC usb and i hate it, i dont know how to configure 5V output and aux output with delay.


I don't know how to configure the delay, but to set 5v output just place one of the jumpers across the 2 pins on the 3rd row in from the right. Check the manual here, it shows pictures of where to place the jumpers http://resources.mini-box.com/online/PWR-DCDC-USB/PWR-DCDC-USB-manual.pdf

As to my power issues, I think there may be a problem with the connection on my Nexus. I brought it inside last night to fully charge, update etc. When I plugged in the A/C power, it showed charging, then a slight knock to the cable, and it showed as A/C plugged, but discharging. I tried it a couple times, and not once did it go to charging right away. It's almost impossible to check the connector, so I am not sure what to do. I may try to find the original receipt and return it for an exchange (assuming I can flash it back to stock).


----------



## nexus-fan

i also had issues with the plug, so as you can see i soldered molex connector instead of the usb.


----------



## naiku

nexus-fan said:


> i also had issues with the plug, so as you can see i soldered molex connector instead of the usb.


That's pretty cool, but my soldering skills are nowhere near that level, and I would most likely ruin the Nexus entirely. If you are in VA and feel like soldering a molex connector onto mine, feel free as I can then plug it easily into the DCDC!!


----------



## naiku

Going to leave things alone for now, at least on the power side of things. Had not used the car since Saturday morning, this morning on the way to work it was 96%, got to work and it had charged to 99%. No complaints there, if I can maintain it charging 3% on the way to work/home from work, all while only losing approximately 1% a day then I am happy.

For now I am just going to concentrate on making the bezel look better than it does.


----------



## naiku

I have think that there is something not right with my Nexus itself. With it in the car, using Battery Monitor Widget, at least 75% of the time it will show as "Discharging" even though it also says "A/C Connected". Every now and again it will charge a little, but more often than not it just slowly drains. While I would be OK with this if I was streaming music/using navigation etc. It will lose charge with just simply music playing from a USB stick. For example, apart from the 3% that it charged on the 11th, since then it not charged at all, despite being connected to the same power source, and the same usage. Temperatures here have not been that hot this week either.

I decided to take a look at what the Battery Monitor Widget shows when plugged into a wall outlet, same thing, sometime it shows charging, but more often than not it simply says "Discharging" and "A/C Connected" with nothing open/running. That at least tells me that my wiring in the car is fine, but it does then makes me wonder if there is something wrong with the Nexus.. I have tried inside with the Asus charger (albeit with a Sony USB cable), a Sony charger (1.5A) and a Kindle Fire charger (1.8A). Same thing persists with all of them.

I have noticed when plugging in the charger that it does not always recognize it has been plugged into a power source. Typically I have to unplug it and then plug it in again for it to recognize it as being on a power source. I am not entirely sure what to do, I know I have the original box, but am not sure I have the receipt. The Nexus is only about 4 months old, so is still under warranty. But, I need to figure out if I can flash it back to stock, and if I have the receipt if I decide to try and return it for an exchange.

Frustrating really, I don't expect it to constantly maintain 100% while in the car. But, with the type of use that it goes through, I feel like it should charge more than it loses. Any one have any suggestions on what I can check?


----------



## dayved07

Hello i was inspired by your post and have done a similar set up. I do not have an aftermarket sub so i just integrated a JVC single deck stereo. I have an 12V DC Power accessory adapter and a (2.1A) Usb charger that i got off Ebay that i have been using for about a week and haven't had any charging issues... yet... I live in Texas and the temperature should hover around 100 this week so i will let ya know how it goes..


----------



## naiku

^^ Awesome!! What did you use for the surround on the Nexus? Do you have any daytime pictures of it? and how are you holding it into the dash? I am still tweaking mine as I want it to be easily removeable, yet completely secure at the same time. I currently have it pretty securely mounted, but need to adjust how it looks some.


----------



## dayved07

I dont have any right now but il post some when i get a chance. I am using a something similar to the hook system you used on your first mount. I plan on changing it this weekend though. I have a cheap back cover on the Nexus right now and want to try and use some magnets to hold it in place so im able to easily remove it when it gets too hot. I will post some pics of the set up once ive got all the parts i need.


----------



## naiku

Ordered a couple of these today http://www.showmecables.com/product/USB-A-Female-Connector.aspx?gclid=CODHhJzf8LcCFUGk4Aod3RYAVw

When they arrive, I plan to remove the existing USB ports that are attached to the DCDC-USB, and solder these direct to it. Currently the USB ports I am using have about 2" of the cable left on them from where I cut them off a cable I had. I am concerned that my poor soldering, coupled with the thicker DCDC-USB gauge wire going to the thin USB gauge wire is causing a drop in voltage.


----------



## naiku

Created this pigtail for the DCDC-USB yesterday:










Annoyingly I had ordered covers for the male end of a USB cable, and not the female. So, I made a cut and pushed them on as far as I could. They don't look so pretty that way, but since it's behind my glovebox I am not that worried. Once done I swapped it out with my existing harness, plugged in the Nexus.... Charging! Battery monitor widget was showing something like +59% in an hour. Started wifi/bluetooth/Sirius XM/Slacker and it dropped to +34%, then +9% and then the status changed back over to Discharging again?? So, I am not entirely sure what is happening. I was just in the garage with the ignition on, hopefully when I drive to work tomorrow with wifi/bluetooth off, that it will show a good rate of charge.

If not, then I am kind of at a loss. From reading other people's build threads they get good consistent charging, mine seems to charge when it feels like it regardless of temperature or what is running.

Edit: Took a 20 minute drive earlier, battery was at 55% when I left, and 61% at the end. That was just with Apollo running and nothing else (what I would be using 75% of the time). If I can maintain that performance then I will be happy, should have a better idea tomorrow after 3 hours of driving. A bit of a heat test coming up this week as well, temperatures are forecast to be mid 90's all week, I would not be surprised at all to get in the car and see it reading 120F+ ..... I may just take the Nexus out of the car while at work, as I don't really want to risk things at those high temperatures.


----------



## replicant

Naiku, I too had been going through charging issues. My problem is that it would show charging but would discharge (similar in some regards to yours). I tried changing batteries with my mom's nexus 7 and her nexus 7 charged my battery, but my nexus 7 wouldn't charge hers. At any rate, I contacted Google and am getting an RMA. I had read of other charging issues with nexus 7's.. seems like it's a relatively common issue. I hope you get your issue straightened out.. I was looking at the DCDC-USB as a power option too, so I'm definitely interested in what ends up happening with yours


----------



## naiku

Replicant, thanks for the info. I will keep that in mind if I continue to have charging issues.

After my short test yesterday, today I drove for about an hour and a half to get to work. Annoyingly my battery lost 20% over the past 20 hours, I am going to assume at this point due to heat, but not certain yet. The car was in my garage, but it is not cooled in there, and likely got pretty hot. However, 20% does seem kind of excessive. I had planned to take the Nexus out of the car today, but have left it in there until lunchtime (outside temp was 82F when I parked at work) to see how much battery loss I experience in 4 hours time.

So, I parked yesterday at 61%, this morning I start the car and it's at 41%. Disappointing, but as I put above, likely heat related. Start the car this morning, Battery Monitor Widget shows the Nexus discharging for a few seconds, then flips over to charging. It remains showing charging the whole way to work, and when I switched off just now battery was back up to 66%









Depending on how much I lose between now and lunchtime (20% in 20 hours, I am expecting to lose at least 4-5%) I plan to bring the Nexus inside this afternoon, hopefully I can get similar charging on the way home and will then be looking at about a 50% charge rate in 3 hours. Fingers crossed.


----------



## naiku

Lost 1% between 9am and 12:30pm, which makes me wonder what happened overnight. I did quickly charge up 3% though in about 15 minutes, then Battery Monitor started showing discharging. Most likely as a result of temperature, 96F ambient temps, and the Nexus showing 45C. I brought it inside with me for the remainder of the day, no point leaving it out in the heat.

Looking at USB ROM suspend view, I half wonder if something prevented it from entering deep sleep yesterday, but I can't see anything showing what. Still hoping for it to charge a decent amount on the way home from work.


----------



## naiku

I think I finally nailed charging! And, as I somewhat suspected it may well have simply come down to my (lack of) wiring skills. After downloading a couple things yesterday afternoon, my battery was at 65%, by the time I got back home from work it was back up in the 80% range. I am not sure if I have to drive to the office today, so it will be interesting to see how much it loses over approximately 36 hours of deep sleep. Hopefully not too much, but at least I am pretty sure if it keeps charging the way it does I can charge ~40% on the way to work and back each day, which should almost certainly keep me around the 100% mark once it's fully charged.


----------



## davidadavila

kodiack99 said:


> Hey,just posted an answer to your tasker issue on XDA.Let me know if you need more help but the photos should set you in the right direction.
> Here are a couple more pics of my install though,2010 Hyundai Genesis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


im super intrested in knowing if that is just a screen saver or is it a theme for torque pro i looks awsom


----------



## naiku

Decided to push things a little on the way home from work with regards to battery charge levels, I got in the car after work to a 99% battery, switched on GPS, Bluetooth, Waze (keeps screen at full brightness) and music.... battery dropped 1-2% but then was right back up to full again within minutes and stayed there for the 90 minute drive home.

So, now that is finally settled I am going to go back to trying to improve how it looks in the dash. Also going to try tweaking my Joycon settings, see if I can figure out a way to get voice commands working, and maybe re-look into a reverse camera.


----------



## Hydro

Very good setup. I've got joycon too and i'm very interest in your futur improvement


----------



## naiku

Not much of an update, the Nexus cut out on me briefly this morning on the way to work. It does this now and again, acting as if the power has been removed, but comes back on before the countdown has finished on the shutdown screen (so less than 3 seconds). I am not sure what the cause is yet, and don't imagine there will be much in the log apart from it showing that it lost power. Which I know due to the way it starts to shut down.

The other odd piece is if I have it sitting for longer than 24 hours, my battery starts to drain much faster. Since driving on Sunday I lost somewhere between 30-40% of my charge level before this morning. It seems to only do this when sitting for longer periods of time, and seems to lose in short bursts. If I look at the graph on battery monitor it looks like a set of stairs. Like 50 or so steps flat, then down, flat then down... no idea what it is yet, but am wondering if it has something to do with a DCDC-USB setting.


----------



## naiku

naiku said:


> The other odd piece is if I have it sitting for longer than 24 hours, my battery starts to drain much faster. Since driving on Sunday I lost somewhere between 30-40% of my charge level before this morning. It seems to only do this when sitting for longer periods of time, and seems to lose in short bursts.


This appears to be temperature related somehow, if I check the graphs, as the temperature drops, so does the battery. It's weird though that it drops so quickly, at some point I will investigate the logs further, nothing shows up in PowerEventMgr log, but I have not checked the full log.


----------



## naiku

Ordered a Jabra Journey last night, while I would have preferred to use the Nexus alone for making calls, the Jabra and Tablet Talk appear to at least be the next best thing currently available. It will be nice if I can also use the BT mic for voice commands.

The other thing I am still working on is tweaking the bezel, I have improved it slightly, but it's still not perfect. I think all I need to do is reshape the metal brackets that the fascia sticks onto, but it's tough bending the metal enough that the Nexus sits flush with the trim, and then having the trim mount securely. I am looking into a kit that Alpine sell (it's made for one of their head units). It's an KIT-8A4D that is specifically designed to fit in the A4 dash, and hold an 8" head unit. Depending on the dimensions of this piece, it may be perfectly sized to hold the N7. Difficult tracking one down in the US though.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Hey naiku, I need some help dude! 

I finally ordered the DCDC-USB. I couldn't get that crappy Chinese PSU to work properly and I'm pretty sure it's not cable related.

I'm a little lost now regarding the DCDC-USB config. I was having a look at the manuals, but as I didn't get the package yet so I couldn't fiddle with it to figure it out. Should I be looking to set it in Automotive or plain UPS mode? If I understood it correctly Automotive mode requires the aux input to be connected to keep the PSU powered and will work as a UPS, right?


----------



## naiku

Kookie_Monster said:


> I'm a little lost now regarding the DCDC-USB config. I was having a look at the manuals, but as I didn't get the package yet so I couldn't fiddle with it to figure it out. Should I be looking to set it in Automotive or plain UPS mode? If I understood it correctly Automotive mode requires the aux input to be connected to keep the PSU powered and will work as a UPS, right?


You have a couple options depending on what you want it to do, I initially just ran mine in "dumb" mode. That was simply providing it with a GND and switched 12v, this worked fine for me, and may for you as well. To put it in automotive mode, you just have to provide it with GND, switched 12v and constant 12v. From my understanding the biggest advantage with automotive mode, is the delays you can program into it to prevent turn on/off thumps on amplifiers. The aux input is what you can use to send the remote turn on signal to an amplifier (I don't use this, I have an MS8 that gets power first, and then powers on amplifiers).

Hope that helps.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> You have a couple options depending on what you want it to do, I initially just ran mine in "dumb" mode. That was simply providing it with a GND and switched 12v, this worked fine for me, and may for you as well. To put it in automotive mode, you just have to provide it with GND, switched 12v and constant 12v.* From my understanding the biggest advantage with automotive mode, is the delays you can program into it to prevent turn on/off thumps on amplifiers.* The aux input is what you can use to send the remote turn on signal to an amplifier (I don't use this, I have an MS8 that gets power first, and then powers on amplifiers).
> 
> Hope that helps.


In my particular case, this will also prevent the from triggering the PEM on the N7 and aborting almost instantly when I turn the key from *accessory* to *ignition*. This has caused me some problems already. Sometimes, when this happens, PEM will freeze, causing the N7 to reboot. When it doesn't reboot, the PEM will then prevent the tablet from entering deep sleep whenever it detects a power loss (which has cost me about 50% battery a few days ago). Plus... will also prevent my HDD from losing power for about a second, which can't be good to its health at all.

So... yeah, it helped. Thanks mate. All I have to do now is to get my hands on it and start configuring.

How did you end up setting the wires anyway?


----------



## naiku

All my wiring is tied into an aftermarket radio harness that I picked up, it plugs direct into the factory harness, and makes it pretty easy for wiring up power. From that I have the constant, switched and ground into the DCDC-USB, then I soldered a female USB port onto each of the DCDC-USB outputs. On one side the Nexus OTG cable is plugged in, and on the other power for my USB hub.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> All my wiring is tied into an aftermarket radio harness that I picked up, it plugs direct into the factory harness, and makes it pretty easy for wiring up power. From that I have the constant, switched and ground into the DCDC-USB, *then I soldered a female USB port onto each of the DCDC-USB outputs*. On one side the Nexus OTG cable is plugged in, and on the other power for my USB hub.


Huh... the DCDC-USB has two outputs?







I didn't see that on the manual.

Guess I'll be able to wire a cooling fan to it also. lol


----------



## naiku

Kookie_Monster said:


> Huh... the DCDC-USB has two outputs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see that on the manual.


Yep, 2 sets of outputs. You can't specifiy individual voltage to each set though, so both are 5v, or 5.4v, or whatever you have it set at.


----------



## Kookie_Monster

naiku said:


> Yep, 2 sets of outputs. You can't specifiy individual voltage to each set though, so both are 5v, or 5.4v, or whatever you have it set at.


Here's hoping 5.4v won't fry the fan... lol

Thanks mate!


----------



## naiku

Jabra Journey arrived today, works perfectly with Tablet Talk. Next step is to try to get it working with voice search on the Nexus, and see if I can program the voice button on my steering wheel to trigger that function on the Nexus. At the moment the steering wheel button gets recognized as the same resistance as turning up the volume, I need to take the Joycon out and try to change the sensitivity and see if that gives me the extra button.

The other piece is finding somewhere to put the Jabra, while it mounts fine on the visor, and is not big, I don't like having things hanging in my view. There is a pocket under the steering wheel though that I think I can use to mount it. Since I don't need access to the buttons, its not a big deal for it to be out of sight as long as the sound / microphone works well enough.


----------



## naiku

Spent some time yesterday trying to get the voice button on my steering wheel to work. I have the following buttons on the wheel (from left to right)

1 - Jog scroll wheel - I have this set as track forward/back and clicking it in as play/pause
2 - Mode button - Not programmed to anything
3 - OEM BT button - Not programmed to anything, but I want to program this to start voice search
4 - Jog scroll wheel - Volume up/down, click to Mute.

I want to get button 3 working, but if I use one input on the Joycon, it reads the same resistance value as the Mute regardless of where I adjust the input sensitivity. I had the idea that I could tie that button to input A (I currently have input B handling buttons 1 and 4) and by adjusting the sensitivity, it reads as a different value on a different input, essentially giving me that extra button to program. After firing up Joycon explorer, I map the button to Alt +V (no real reason, just testing), connect up both inputs, and it does not work. If I press button 3 it reads correctly, but both buttons 1 and 4 now no longer work (reading an entirely different value to what I have them mapped as). The second that I disconnect Input A, anything on Input B works fine again.

At the weekend I may toy around with it some more, I really think it will be helpful to get butons 2 and 3 programmed. I might adust Input B sensitivity, and see what that does for me. Kind of annoying so far though.

My test location of the Jabra Journey did not work out either, I had it mounted under my steering wheel. But, on a call my wife could barely hear me, so that somewhat rules that location out. I think that was about my only option, so it is looking like I will have to leave it on the visor.


----------



## papinist

very interesting thread naiku, subscribed and look forward to your solution for the bezel.
I'm starting my installation too and the first problem to solve is how to get the nexus stays in place.


----------



## BowDown

Keep up the good work man! This is really coming along nicely. I too have run into charging issues. I had mine plugged into my USB hub for charging.. but have since broke out the N7 power and ran it directly to the same 10A 5v supply that's feeding the hub. Works great under normal charge, and fast charge.


----------



## naiku

Finally getting happy with how things look in the dash, now working on creating my own custom launcher.


----------



## naiku

Version 2 of the launcher:










Not yet 100% happy with it though, mostly because I don't want to use the Apollo widget, but just want a simple text widget that shows what is playing (kind of similar to how there is something in the notification area, I have looked at using %MTrack, but not sure if it works with Apollo, and having a hard time figuring it out).

Touching the temperature/weather icon opens the weather app, likewise the date opens the Calendar app.


----------



## SRT88

I want to help you with the custom frontend as I have an A6 4F which is going to receive a Nexus 7 indash. PM me if you could share some files for a start.


----------



## KingAz

Read your thread. Looks awesome. Going to be installing my Nexus 7 in my jeep. Had a comment about your wanting to have calls thru it...Would Google Voice help link that gap? Will be trying to test in the next couple days.


----------



## naiku

KingAz said:


> Read your thread. Looks awesome. Going to be installing my Nexus 7 in my jeep. Had a comment about your wanting to have calls thru it...Would Google Voice help link that gap? Will be trying to test in the next couple days.


Thanks! What Jeep are you installing it into? we used to have a Grand Cherokee, and one of these days I plan to pick up a Wrangler.

Not sure why, but I always have a hard time with Google Voice. I signed up for it, installed it on my tablet, but when I try to make a call (for example to my house, while connecting to my home wifi) nothing happens. I am sure its just me doing something wrong with it though.


----------



## KingAz

Just a quick test, but I used GrooveIP (the free version worked for me) to receive and place calls. I believe if I have a tasker app set to forward my calls to my google voice number once tethered to the Nexus, I shoud be good. May need to get a USB mic since it'll be in your dash.


----------



## KingAz

naiku said:


> Thanks! What Jeep are you installing it into? we used to have a Grand Cherokee, and one of these days I plan to pick up a Wrangler.
> 
> Not sure why, but I always have a hard time with Google Voice. I signed up for it, installed it on my tablet, but when I try to make a call (for example to my house, while connecting to my home wifi) nothing happens. I am sure its just me doing something wrong with it though.


I have a '99 Cherokee. Might have to tweak some settings in Google Voice. I believe with the tablets, you will need an app like GrooveIP.


----------



## Blade765

Woah.....what app is that in the last photo you posted??? It looks INCREDIBLE!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## naiku

KingAz said:


> Just a quick test, but I used GrooveIP (the free version worked for me) to receive and place calls. I believe if I have a tasker app set to forward my calls to my google voice number once tethered to the Nexus, I shoud be good. May need to get a USB mic since it'll be in your dash.


Already have a BT mic that I need to figure out how to get working, I know Kuchar09 has his working. For some reason while mine works making phone calls via Tablet Talk, it does not accept voice input for voice search. It initiates the mic, but does not "record" any input. I have spent no time on it though.



Blade765 said:


> Woah.....what app is that in the last photo you posted??? It looks INCREDIBLE!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4


Thanks, it's a sort of combination of things. First I pulled a stock image of an RNS-E from Google for the background, then opened it in Photoshop to clear out all of the Audi icons/apps that were on there. I then used a screenshot from my Nexus to get the icons and added the text. Copied that back over to the Nexus and am then using UCCW to create hotspots over the apps themselves, and custom widgets for the weather / date.

I noticed today though I need to resize the weather conditions piece, for example today it was showing as "Partly Cloudy" but the last 2 letters were being cut off.


----------



## KingAz

naiku said:


> Already have a BT mic that I need to figure out how to get working, I know Kuchar09 has his working. For some reason while mine works making phone calls via Tablet Talk, it does not accept voice input for voice search. It initiates the mic, but does not "record" any input. I have spent no time on it though.


If the mic is connected to the phone for TabletTalk, will it do any voice commands to the Nexus? Or are you saying you have TabletTalk handling phone calls on the tablet?


----------



## naiku

KingAz said:


> If the mic is connected to the phone for TabletTalk, will it do any voice commands to the Nexus? Or are you saying you have TabletTalk handling phone calls on the tablet?


It should do both, I have been able to successfully use the mic with TabletTalk to make calls, but at the moment when I try to use it for voice commands, the Nexus does not accept the input. I push the little mic button on the screen, start talking, nothing is picked up. I might spend some time tinkering with it at the weekend, being able to say things like "Open maps, go home" and have it open Google maps and navigate home will be really awesome.


----------



## KingAz

naiku said:


> It should do both, I have been able to successfully use the mic with TabletTalk to make calls, but at the moment when I try to use it for voice commands, the Nexus does not accept the input. I push the little mic button on the screen, start talking, nothing is picked up. I might spend some time tinkering with it at the weekend, being able to say things like "Open maps, go home" and have it open Google maps and navigate home will be really awesome.


Forgive me if I seem confused...I thought TabletTalk did not handle the calls, just making your phone handle the calls. The bluetooth mic would have to be connected to the phone, and not the Nexus to talk to the person on the other end of the phone convo...How could it be connected to both at the same time, and do the phone call thing, then right away do a voice command/voice search on the Nexus?


----------



## naiku

KingAz said:


> Forgive me if I seem confused...I thought TabletTalk did not handle the calls, just making your phone handle the calls. The bluetooth mic would have to be connected to the phone, and not the Nexus to talk to the person on the other end of the phone convo...How could it be connected to both at the same time, and do the phone call thing, then right away do a voice command/voice search on the Nexus?


No problem.... I believe TabletTalk used to only handle text messages, however it now has an additional module to handle phone calls. When I say handle phone calls though, it really just tells my phone what to do... I can dial from the Nexus, or when a call comes in, notification pops up on the screen and I can answer. The bluetooth mic does have to be connected to the phone, but is also connected to Nexus. My phone can stay in my pocket, and the Nexus tells it to either pick up, or make a call. The voice piece then goes through the BT mic.

I don't know if I already wrote this, and maybe that is where the confusion comes in. But, I am using a Jabra speakerphone as a BT mic. It can connect to more than 1 device at a time, so connects to both the Nexus and my phone. Hope that makes sense, sorry if I am not being clear.


----------



## KingAz

naiku said:


> No problem.... I believe TabletTalk used to only handle text messages, however it now has an additional module to handle phone calls. When I say handle phone calls though, it really just tells my phone what to do... I can dial from the Nexus, or when a call comes in, notification pops up on the screen and I can answer. The bluetooth mic does have to be connected to the phone, but is also connected to Nexus. My phone can stay in my pocket, and the Nexus tells it to either pick up, or make a call. The voice piece then goes through the BT mic.
> 
> I don't know if I already wrote this, and maybe that is where the confusion comes in. But, I am using a Jabra speakerphone as a BT mic. It can connect to more than 1 device at a time, so connects to both the Nexus and my phone. Hope that makes sense, sorry if I am not being clear.


No worries...That is where I was confused, that the Jabra was connected to both at once. Makes perfect sense now. Appreciate you taking the time to claify.

I'm really pleased with how I have it working. Forward all calls to Google Voice once wifi tether is on, they then ring on the tablet, I answer on the tablet, the call is played through car speakers. I can place calls from the tablet, but they'll come from my google voice number. So far, thats not an issue, as most know both anyway. I am currently testing this in my '12 Jetta that has AUX in. Need to look into getting a USB mic to test, as the Nexus mic does not pick up too well set up in my gauge cluster. (I use Ulysse Speed-odometer that has a overlay widget that will overlay everything, since I'm blocking the car speedo.)


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Hey naiku...

I haven't forgotten you mate... just didn't have the time yet to check the Tasker settings. I drive my car little to none during the week and spare time is not abundant right now. I promise to look into it this weekend.


----------



## naiku

No problem, I have not had time to do anything with the Nexus either, so even if you had gotten that info to me, I would not have been able to try it out yet. Thanks.


----------



## xapt3r5

naiku said:


> Finally getting happy with how things look in the dash, now working on creating my own custom launcher.


Where did you get that fascia adaptor from? I got this one for a 2002 Audi A4....










....Which I will need to fit in my dash, but the bezel is much thinner at both top and bottom, and doesn't have that sort of 3D border effect, making it less eye candy than yours. Does your fascia have rubber feeling type coating too (simulating standard audi dash), or is it just normal paint sprayed plastic?

I would like to try one like yours, but I'm not either sure if it will fit without too much cutting and where to start looking for it...

Can u provide me with self measured real dimensions of your bezel, since the sellers always kinda forget/fail to display those? if its not much to ask ofc...

Btw your In-dash is looking very good! I'm doing myself an In-dash on my 8L facelift Audi S3. I will post about it sometime soon. Keep up. :emoji_u1f603:


----------



## naiku

Hi xapt3r5, I originally had a similar bezel (you can see it in earlier posts) without the 3D border, and agree it does not look as nice. This new one does indeed match the plastic/rubber coating of the Audi dash perfectly.

I am not sure where you are located, but based off the fact you have an S3, I am guessing not in the US (S3 was never available here... booooo). I bought the fascia from enfigcarstereo.com, it comes as a kit with various other brackets that I did not need. I ended up calling the company, and they sold me just the plastic trim pieces. It came as 2 pieces, but unfortunately I could not use the back piece (too small to fit the Nexus). If I was able to use that it would have made it a really nice secure mount for the tablet. If you decide to call enfig, ask to speak to Christian as he was very helpful when I was looking for parts. Try a search for Connects2 A3 fascia / bezel as well, that may get you in the right direction.

The actual fascia that you can see did not require too much cutting. The lip that the Nexus is against was probably 3-4mm deeper than it is now, and there were also 4 clips (that would have connected to the back piece) that I had to remove. Other than that it fits pretty well. I will try to take you measurements tomorrow sometime, assuming you want length at the top and bottom, and the width?


----------



## xapt3r5

I'm from Portugal. Unfortunately, no 2DIN fascia available for the 8L make of A3/S3, anywhere. I could only find for the 8P make and this one is simply out of the equation, as both the shape and placement have drastically changed on newer models. I thoroughly searched the web, trust me. Have read through the forums and asked about it only to be told that I would have to get one for the A4 and slightly cut the edges so I can actually fit it, cause, maybe you're not aware but, the A3 dash is a bit narrower in the middle console than the A4. I have no other choice mate. :lame:

A real pain, I know.. But apparently, this is rated as the most cheap, straight forward solution, there is, for the 8L make and, hey, at least I end up with close to a proper bezel.

A3/S3 8L console with stock 2 DIN symphony II radio and dimensions:










A3/S3 8P console 2DIN radio (aftermarket dimensions equal to stock):










Yes, I want height, width (top and bottom), like in picture above, please..

My main concern now is, since there are many makes of A4 as well, I can assume the console has suffered design changes and dimensions are different from each other, so now I wanted to be clear of what fascia would be a good DIY fit for my S3. Wanted to be sure if your 2006 A4 tascia is bigger or smaller than the 2002 type I got, for instance.

If it turn out to be bigger, and I have to cut a lot of plastic, maybe not worth the try...

EDIT: Btw, how much did you pay for only those 2 plastic trim pieces? I think I've found that exact same fascia you have at:

http://enfigcarstereo.com/CONNECTS2_CT24AU06R_V2.html

But, they sell it for 40$, woah!.. :O

Seems a bit too much for just two pieces of plastic!


----------



## naiku

xapt3r5 - Sorry for taking so long getting those measurements for you. It measures 232mm (top) 225mm (bottom) and 127mm height. Looking at your measurements above, I would say you have minimal cutting to do.

I forget exactly how much I paid for the 2 pieces, but I bought it from that site. Call them up though, you only need the front piece and if I remember correctly they had a returned one (the back piece was chipped/scratched) so let me have it slightly cheaper. It's worth the price though for how much better it matches the Audi dash finish alone, the trim I had previously looked cheap and did not match at all.


----------



## xapt3r5

No problem mate. That's great news, I thought it was nothing near the A3 frame! So I guess I just need to cut slightly the bottom and try to match the A3's 226mm wide while making it 125 height all in one (I hope). I only have to be more careful along the sides, at the top, though.

If only I knew about this before, I could have save some...

I doubled my effort and made another research for CONNECTS2 retailers and found some in Europe (Portugal included), that could have that fascia. The problem is they, either don't seem to have the "rubber touch" version of that fascia, or they don't really name a price for it (making it hard to even consider an order). I found it in Germany, for instance, but the 2 websites I visited aren't properly functioning as online stores. All other Country stores came up too expensive (even more than Enfig). Anyway,I found there is one CONNECTS2 retailer here in Portugal, about 20miles from here to be honest (Who would've thought?!.. :lol: ). Looks like they have the standard plastic fascia on stock, and they sell it for like 10$ more than Enfig. But I won't order it. I think I will pay them a visit, instead and ask them for how much can they get me the "rouber touch".

I'll see where I can go from here. Thanks a lot man! :emoji_u1f603:


----------



## naiku

xapt3r5 said:


> If only I knew about this before, I could have save some...


Ha, look through my project. I could have probably saved around $100 if I knew straight off what to buy... lets see.... 1 x dash trim (this was my call though as I wanted to buy a cheap one initially to make sure I could get things to fit).... I think I destroyed 3 USB hubs in attempts to power them, various wires/connectors etc. All worth it though.

Great news that you might have found somewhere close by to pick one up. You may find that when you have it, the amount that needs cutting is even less. I could only find a tape measure with inches, so had to convert over to mm. I believe it is VERY close in size though.

What I do find crazy is that there is nothing available directly for the A3. I thought they were fairly popular cars, so it's odd that no company makes anything that fits direct. Fingers crossed you can get the connects2 and have it fit nicely. Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## xapt3r5

Hi naiku, sorry to you, Timur and Rootzwiki for being such a thread hijacker.. haha  I'll start a topic of my own ASAP, and when I do it, I'll gather there all the info I have previously posted, I promise.. 

Thanks, for keeping your fingers crossed! Took me some time to deal with the guys at Distriacustica. The workshop, itself is located about 10 miles, north of Leiria and its relatively near my home town. I payed them a visit, but they were already closed. I went home and send them an email, asking if they could get me only the 3 piece kit in rubber, and they said - no problem - just had to wait a week or so, cause they needed to order it directly from their supplier, Connects2. Costed me, 42,44 Euros (around 58 USD), shipping included.

http://www.distriacustica.pt/acessorios-por-marca-audi-a4/730-01au08pro-aro-adap-12din-audi-a4-281320-12-1-4026724832129.html

Eventually I wanted to see some work done and I started experimenting with what I had ATM... Ultimately I found out, both the A4 fascia models had exactly the same size and, I needed to cut exatly the same amount for the newer model. This is like, what everyone has to do, in order to have an 8L A3/S3 fascia fit: cut 8mm (0.315in) parallel with the bottom and 1,5mm (0.06in) along the sides, perpendicular with the top. I did some marking lines first, with the help of a caliper, a square and a precision ruler.

Here are some pictures of the work in progress:






































































And that's about it, for now. I still need to drill the holes for the Symphony volume+power switch/tone knobs and sort out a better placement for the N7 inside, while combining other fixing and cooling elements, around or in the back of it, that I haven't quite figure out yet how to, or if they fit at all, such as: aluminium foil, corrugated or perforated aluminium plate, rubber sticks, dual lock(velcro), sticky foam, leather, magnets, etc...

Allways on the run.. Cheers


----------



## naiku

^^^ Looking great, I keep tabs on your project through the posts in TImur's main thread!! Glad that you are making great progress, it really looks good in the A3 dash.


----------



## rekd0514

So having done this already which OTG + charging cable and USB Hub would you get? This one still for the hub?

http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-Mountable-Rugged-Industrial-ST4200USBM/dp/B001H7AFO6

Timur is supposed to relese the kernel for the 2013 Nexus 7 in May, so I am going to buy all the acessories I need soon.


----------



## naiku

rekd0514 said:


> So having done this already which OTG + charging cable and USB Hub would you get? This one still for the hub?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-Mountable-Rugged-Industrial-ST4200USBM/dp/B001H7AFO6
> 
> Timur is supposed to relese the kernel for the 2013 Nexus 7 in May, so I am going to buy all the acessories I need soon.


Sorry for not getting back to you sooner, I will be honest that I don't check back here much as everything works. For the USB hub I would get one like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-7-Port-USB-2-0-adapter/dp/B003L18Z4S/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1400873225&sr=1-1&keywords=monoprice+usb+hub

It's not the exact one I have, but looks like you could hook it up to the DCDC-USB the same way that I have done. Splice a female USB port onto one pair of the DCDC-USB outputs, plug in the USB cable supplied with the hub and its powered. For the charging cable I am using the stock Nexus cable, plugged into a 2nd USB port on the DCDC-USB hub and just a generic OTG-Y cable.


----------



## rekd0514

naiku said:


> Sorry for not getting back to you sooner, I will be honest that I don't check back here much as everything works. For the USB hub I would get one like this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-7-Port-USB-2-0-adapter/dp/B003L18Z4S/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1400873225&sr=1-1&keywords=monoprice+usb+hub
> 
> It's not the exact one I have, but looks like you could hook it up to the DCDC-USB the same way that I have done. Splice a female USB port onto one pair of the DCDC-USB outputs, plug in the USB cable supplied with the hub and its powered. For the charging cable I am using the stock Nexus cable, plugged into a 2nd USB port on the DCDC-USB hub and just a generic OTG-Y cable.


No problem. I have been working on some other parts of my car anyways. Couldn't you use something like this one and just cut off the power adapter and wire it right into the cigarette lighter or use a tap a fuse since it runs off of 12V DC.

http://www.amazon.com/Anker%C2%AE-Charge-Only-Adapter-3-5-foot-Included/dp/B00B7FLPBU


----------



## naiku

rekd0514 said:


> No problem. I have been working on some other parts of my car anyways. Couldn't you use something like this one and just cut off the power adapter and wire it right into the cigarette lighter or use a tap a fuse since it runs off of 12V DC.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Anker%C2%AE-Charge-Only-Adapter-3-5-foot-Included/dp/B00B7FLPBU


You could absolutely use that hub, I just like being able to use a USB cable and plug it into the DCDC-USB power brick without cutting anything.


----------



## jayack

Great job love this thread will be referring to this allot as I start my project. Question in the picture below what app did you use to get the statusbar on the bottom with the navbar and the navbar on the left side. What app is doing that?


----------



## xapt3r5

jayack said:


> Great job love this thread will be referring to this allot as I start my project. Question in the picture below what app did you use to get the statusbar on the bottom with the navbar and the navbar on the left side. What app is doing that?


Not an app, but a USB rom feature. Go to Settings>System>USB Host, scroll down a few on the right until you find "User Interface" and activate Landscape UI.

It's a real pitt y that people have neglected this site, and stopped sharing their experiences/knowledge. I'm feeling more people are getting interested about this sort of projects everyday, and they could really benefit a lot from this community, as much as I did before.


----------



## naiku

xapt3r5 said:


> It's a real pitt y that people have neglected this site, and stopped sharing their experiences/knowledge. I'm feeling more people are getting interested about this sort of projects everyday, and they could really benefit a lot from this community, as much as I did before.


I agree with this somewhat, despite the fact I am being part of the problem!! To be honest I just don't have a whole lot of time to keep up with that many forums. I only ended up on here today as am starting to run into issues with my setup, not sure what yet, but for some reason I am no longer getting power. Could be just a loose connection somewhere, but hoping the DCDC-USB is not crapping out on me.

Drove to work this morning, no problems. Get in the car at lunchtime, tablet starts like it has for the past 2+ years, 5 minutes later it shuts off, comes back on for about a minute then shuts off again. Of course I have a 1 hour plus drive home now with potentially no music. Hoping it at least stays on while I drive home and I can then look into it some this weekend.

Nothing really changed here, I debate adding a back up camera now and then, ended up building a fiberglass tray to hold the Nexus in place with a wooden frame on the back to slot it into the dash, the trim is now held on with some magnets.


----------

